# Shark Attacks



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is the shark that has been attcking people in Florida this past week... http://www.austmus.gov.au/fishes/fishfacts/fish/cleucas.htm

How about those claspers :roll:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I think it's JAWS and I'm staying OUT of the water!

After reading that link, I'm staying out of freshwater too! In fact, I'm not even going into a swimming pool! [smilie=p: [smilie=p: [smilie=p:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah,
These buggers are the culprits for most attacks this time of year in that area. I remember a couple years ago when i lived down there, there was some rediculous number of total attacks one summer.
jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This is why I don't go into the ocean, there is to many things that can bit you.

That is scary to know that the Bull shark also occupies freshwater :-s


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't know... that head shot looks like a freaky human.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I be dang it does :-k


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

lol Weird huh?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A large part of the reason for the recent escalation in shark attacks in the past few years is that it's a big thing to go scuba diving and feed the sharks. So essentially we genius humans think this is a good idea...and you thought feeding the ducks had ramifications!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm in Sanibel Island that is just South of where the recent attacks have been. Yesterday they caught a 9 foot lemon shark (one of the meanest) in Ft. Myers, just a few miles north of here.

Last year there were 24 shark attacks in Florida. In 2003, there were 30. So I guess things are going better. Keeping the kids in the shallow nevertheless.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's what the sharks want. For us to be afraid and stop doing the things we enjoy so that we live our lives day to day in fear of an attack. I betcha sharks have a secret homeland that has huge oil reserves....


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

No doubt that all sharks are freaky when you see them in the wild and there is nothing between you and them besides the water. Seeing several 12 and 14+ foot tiger sharks in the water while surfing here in hawaii is almost enough to make you want to stop surfing

Some things they didn't mention about the bull shark in that article is that it also tends to be pretty territorial hence its aggresion with surfers.

Ken T.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I wonder if I can put one in my 75 gallon. I can feed my neighbors to it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ken... That reminds me not to go surfing anytime soon, like never.  

Fishmaster... Remember to love your neighbors. :heart:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It seems there was another shark attack...


da dunt da dunt da dunt da dunt da dunt (JAWS!!!!)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

da dunt, da dunt...[smilie=l: [smilie=l: [smilie=l: [smilie=l:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bull Sharks cause more human fatalities than any other shark, and they have been found living upstream rivers. But those pictures make the Bull Shark look uglier than it actually is. 

PS...A shark with two claspers! He must be getting it done..


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Boy was biten on the foot yesterday two islands down from me. They are handing out flyers about shark alerts and awareness. Helicopters are patrolling the shoreline.

It does sound like Jaws!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> PS...A shark with two claspers! He must be getting it done..


Yea, boy!

Art...This is the one time not to be going in the water, thats for sure.


----------

